# Glasgow Coffee Festival - 6 December - possible forum day?



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/TheGlasgowCoffeeFestival

Dunno if any of you guys fancy this perhaps? As well as the festival Glasgow's got a great scene for a coffee crawl too, and lots of good bars for the reprobates. Quick Virgin train service here too.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

This is shaping up to be pretty amazing! Kit suppliers, a few Roasters showcasing the their stuff, an espresso bar where a some of the GI Coffee shops can have guest slots, and loads more to be announced. I'm helping organise it and we're waiting on a few other details being finalised then we will put all content on the website and here etc. Stay tuned!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If there's anything I can help with give me a shout


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Give me another shout about doing some milk practise if you are up for it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have settled into work a bit now and have done holiday to use so will pm you later. Cheers!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Likewise if I can help I'm happy to. I'll definitely be along


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Been wondering if this would be


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Been wondering if this would be any good?. As its on my doorstep would be foolish not to go.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good excuse to come through to Glasgow... Bit of Chrimbo shopping and some Coffee, nice


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good Michael!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm helping out a bit with the Glasgow Coffee Festival, taking place on 6th December at The Briggait. We'd love to get as many as you guys along as possible, so we have set up a forum members half price discount code for tickets bought through the site.

Just enter *[email protected]* at the checkout!









Tickets HERE


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ordered my tickets! Can't wait


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice Gesture there mate.....i'm taking/dragging my wife with me from Aberdeen, I cannot wait to taste how an espresso should taste .

Mike


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are there no decent shops in Aberdeen yet?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Still just Treehouse in Rosemount serving Artisan Roast really. Cool place in The Green called Contour but use terrible coffee :-(. Food Story is a really nice place but use Matthew Algie.

Aberdeen needs a few people using REALLY good roasters. Lots of cafes and restaurants using MacBeans but they're very traditional (dark).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought with all the money up there it'd be ripe for a nice trendy shop. Aberdonians might be a bit Jay Rayner in their outlook though.


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

I keep meaning to swing in by Treehouse to check it out......I do like Food story but as you say they use Matthew Algie!


----------

